# Who are you voting for?



## li23 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Who are you voting for?*​
Labour 47.02%Conservatives 1119.30%UKIP 2442.11%Lib Dem's 23.51%Other 712.28%None915.79%


----------



## li23 (Nov 22, 2014)

So the election is fast approaching and to be honest I'm sick of the bickering between parties already. I know you can never trust a politician but I'm personally torn between two parties and just wondering what people on here are thinking about voting.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

im voting for peace


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

None, because I'm not a retard.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

It's tempting to vote UKIP for me, but then I realise they're all cvnts, so I won't be voting.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Ukip best of a very bad bunch


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> Ukip best of a very bad bunch


Nice brain, play into the game and choose a different way to get fvcked.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ukip for me. Need to stop foreign aid. It's obviously not working. The money is probably spent on weapons! And when you're waiting 4+ hours in a&e just to see a doctor, we could put the money towards the nhs.

If you could pick all the best bits from the parties, that'd be ideal but they all want things you agree with and also you don't.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ukip for me.

I like how farage says things and not sugar coat stuff in fake promises.

I hope milliband and Cameron get assassinated

Her out the green party gets deported but Australia won't want that crack pot

That Welsh woman god knows What she is about and The snp


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

None their all the same talk crap...but if I did...ukip


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Nice brain, play into the game and choose a different way to get fvcked.


Ukips partys I deads at the closet to my ideas and therefore get my vote! The pledge to spend more on the forces which trust me is needed and we need to cut forge in aid and stop inviting immigrants then footing the bill for their poor health! The whole nhs is a joke


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Im humming and aring between ukip and cons. Id never vote labour, bell no!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Pinky said:


> Im humming and aring between ukip and cons. Id never vote labour, bell no!!


Why wouldn't you?

They're all full of false promises, just a different colour and banner.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pinky said:


> Im humming and aring between ukip and* cons.* Id never vote labour, bell no!!


"The definition of madness, is doing the same thing, and expecting different results"-Albert Einstein.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> It's tempting to vote UKIP for me, but then I realise they're all cvnts, so I won't be voting.


At least lets give them the chance to prove it first.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Why wouldn't you?
> 
> They're all full of false promises, just a different colour and banner.


Very true! If the prime minister changed but no one told us, we wouldn't even realise.


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

Those that are voting ukip name one more person of the party than farage. They are a ****ing joke they are struggling for female voters so the decided a good idea was to promise to remove the tax from femine products.. what a joke. The whole party is a joke. Whats there ideas for the nhs or schools, no one knows cos they dont know.


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

Also if its a protest vote against the other three vote the greens!


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry Tim, it's ukip for me 

No protest vote here.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

timbear84 said:


> Those that are voting ukip name one more person of the party than farage. They are a ****ing joke they are struggling for female voters so the decided a good idea was to promise to remove the tax from femine products.. what a joke. The whole party is a joke. Whats there ideas for the nhs or schools, no one knows cos they dont know.


If they don't yet know what their intentions are for schools or NHS then I think this a pretty truthful impression...no matter who gets in who cares what they promise for the NHS and schools coz what ever it is it won't happen ..it's pretty much the same with all parties tbf but I would rather see someone else have a go than those who have repeatedly messed up after several,attempts as for Cameron he couldn't even be ****d to turn for the debate on question time the other night...huh?? Really??


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> If they don't yet know what their intentions are for schools or NHS then I think this a pretty truthful impression...no matter who gets in who cares what they promise for the NHS and schools coz what ever it is it won't happen ..it's pretty much the same with all parties tbf but I would rather see someone else have a go than those who have repeatedly messed up after several,attempts as for Cameron he couldn't even be ****d to turn for the debate on question time the other night...huh?? Really??


Thats a very valid point not all they say is true. The debate where he did turn up farage made him self look an idiot. I do think that all partys have there lies and broken promise, but ukip is not the way forward if we leave europe the country will be alot worse off


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

timbear84 said:


> Also if its a protest vote against the other three vote the greens!


I'd rather vote snp than the greens mate. She is an embarrassment to politics imo


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

timbear84 said:


> Thats a very valid point not all they say is true. The debate where he did turn up farage made him self look an idiot. I do think that all partys have there lies and broken promise, but ukip is not the way forward if we leave europe the country will be alot worse off


In what way do u reckon worse off?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

sen said:


> Ukip for me. Need to stop foreign aid. It's obviously not working. The money is probably spent on weapons! And when you're waiting 4+ hours in a&e just to see a doctor, we could put the money towards the nhs.
> 
> If you could pick all the best bits from the parties, that'd be ideal but they all want things you agree with and also you don't.


lol foreign aid is the least of this country's problems


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> In what way do u reckon worse off?


All the jobs and money that is created buy trading in europe.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

zyphy said:


> lol foreign aid is the least of this country's problems


But it's one of them. The country is trying to reduce its debt, that'll help.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

sen said:


> But it's one of them. The country is trying to reduce its debt, that'll help.


not really by much, you're making out like it'll fix a huge hole in the deficit. it wont.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

timbear84 said:


> Those that are voting ukip name one more person of the party than farage. They are a ****ing joke they are struggling for female voters so the decided a good idea was to promise to remove the tax from femine products.. what a joke. The whole party is a joke. Whats there ideas for the nhs or schools, no one knows cos they dont know.


This x a lot

I am not anti-eu and wouldn't vote for UKIP regardless, but I like Farageb and he's been a welcome addition to politics in my eyes.

But the rest of the party is a ****wittery of the highest order.

It would be a disastrous event of they got in power.

I'm voting conservatives, because they are my best of a bad bunch and the economy is in a good place and is rather not rock the boat


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

zyphy said:


> not really by much, you're making out like it'll fix a huge hole in the deficit. it wont.


Mate I'm not assed. Go to someone else if you want a debate about politics. I'm voting ukip because I want to.


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> This x a lot
> 
> I am not anti-eu and wouldn't vote for UKIP regardless, but I like Farageb and he's been a welcome addition to politics in my eyes.
> 
> ...


Il be voting the same. They have seen me well over the past five yrs and the economy is going well


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

sen said:


> Mate I'm not assed. Go to someone else if you want a debate about politics. I'm voting ukip because I want to.


lol you clearly dont have a clue about what you're talking about and are delusional. dont post rubbish if you're not willing to debate about it then, i never said anything about voting ukip lol...


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

zyphy said:


> lol you clearly dont have a clue about what you're talking about and are delusional. dont post rubbish if you're not willing to debate about it then, i never said anything about voting ukip lol...


Zzzzzzzz


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

sen said:


> Zzzzzzzz


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm not voting but i found this quite interesting.

It a crude tool showing which party most aligns itself with your beliefs on a range of topics. The results might surprise you....they did me!

https://voteforpolicies.org.uk


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> This x a lot
> 
> I am not anti-eu and wouldn't vote for UKIP regardless, but I like Farageb and he's been a welcome addition to politics in my eyes.
> 
> ...


Completely agree.

As much as i dislike and distrust Farage, i'm hugely thankful for his presence.

He is forcing a long overdue debate on immigration which none of the other political parties, for fear of being labelled racist, wanted anything to do with.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

spod said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> As much as i dislike and distrust Farage, i'm hugely thankful for his presence.
> 
> He is forcing a long overdue debate on immigration which none of the other political parties, for fear of being labelled racist, wanted anything to do with.


Sadly too many people that's enough for a party to run a country


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

spod said:


> I'm not voting but i found this quite interesting.
> 
> It a crude tool showing which party most aligns itself with your beliefs on a range of topics. The results might surprise you....they did me!
> 
> https://voteforpolicies.org.uk


I did this. Great idea. I'd recommend every one do this


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

zyphy said:


>


To be honest, I don't really pay attention to politics. I do believe our country is in too bad a state to be giving money to others.

Like I said to roblet though, if no one told us another party had taken over, I doubt we'd even notice.

I don't think much has changed since Cameron took over. Not enough for my life to be affected anyway.


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

zyphy said:


> lol foreign aid is the least of this country's problems


But still a percentage of them.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Labour.

- Reduce university fees to £6000 an year.

- Make the minimal wage at least £8 an hour by 2017.

- Trident system will be modernised and 3 more submarines would be added to the fleet.

- Remain in the EU.

- Law that reduces immigration from outside of EU countries as well as one that prevents EU immigrants from claiming benefits until they have worked for at least 2 years.

Oh and to the people that are going to vote for UKIP just because they want to "stop" immigration... Just remember that the United States of America has being independent for just over 200 years and that it was built on the back of immigrants. LOOK AT WHERE IT IS NOW!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

sen said:


> *To be honest, I don't really pay attention to politics.* I do believe our country is in too bad a state to be giving money to others.
> 
> Like I said to roblet though, if no one told us another party had taken over, I doubt we'd even notice.
> 
> I don't think much has changed since Cameron took over. Not enough for my life to be affected anyway.


That's the main part.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Cojocaru said:


> But still a percentage of them.


a percentage of the worlds population believed the world was going to end in 2012 too


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

Tell me something I didn't know


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Ukip. Reduce foreign aid from 30bn to 2bn. Control immigration. Keep trident. Scrap tax for minimum wage. Increase nhs funding by 3bn. Make immigrants have private medical insurance until they've contributed 5 years of tax and insurance. Pull out of Europe which costs the tax payers billions a year.

Common sense policies. Rather then the only people benefiting are the super rich or the work shy.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

timbear84 said:


> All the jobs and money that is created buy trading in europe.


They're not proposing not to trade with Europe just not controlled by them!

They will have a trade deal with Europe


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

zyphy said:


> not really by much, you're making out like it'll fix a huge hole in the deficit. it wont.


They plan to reinvest the saving into public services. The majority of the money that will work toward the debt will be from what we pay to the EU to be a member


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

spod said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> As much as i dislike and distrust Farage, i'm hugely thankful for his presence.
> 
> He is forcing a long overdue debate on immigration which none of the other political parties, for fear of being labelled racist, wanted anything to do with.


You distrust farage but would put your faith in milliband or Cameron! The spin kings!

He doesn't do spin so comes across blunt but he talks a lot of sense


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

sen said:


> To be honest, I don't really pay attention to politics. I do believe our country is in too bad a state to be giving money to others.
> 
> Like I said to roblet though, if no one told us another party had taken over, I doubt we'd even notice.
> 
> I don't think much has changed since Cameron took over. Not enough for my life to be affected anyway.


But why not address the reasons for the country being in the state that it is? Neither foreign aid or immigration are the cause. Scrapping foreign aid wouldn't even make a dent in the cost we will be footing the bill for in renewing a nuclear weapons programme that isn't necessary and will never be of any practical use to our society.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Carbon-12 said:


> Labour.
> 
> - Reduce university fees to £6000 an year.
> 
> ...


I want to like labour, but with Milliband in charge, I can't see us developing internationally and him handling the big corporates.

He just not a leader or a statesman for me.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

I'm surprised at how many people are voting for UKIP, you only need to look at the homophobic, racist, sexist remarks lots of the candidates have made to see how **** the whole party really is.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes said:


> I'm surprised at how many people are voting for UKIP, you only need to look at the homophobic, racist, sexist remarks lots of the candidates have made to see how **** the whole party really is.


Have you been on the general forum much

Is pretty much the same


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes said:


> I'm surprised at how many people are voting for UKIP, you only need to look at the* homophobic, racist, sexist remarks* lots of the candidates have made to see how **** the whole party really is.


you mean its worse than what goes on in gen con???? cmon baby dont be like that


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> They plan to reinvest the saving into public services. The majority of the money that will work toward the debt will be from what we pay to the EU to be a member


what's your point? i didnt mention how the money from overseas financial aid will be invested, rather, its not the main issue with regards to decreasing the deficit.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> I want to like labour, but with Milliband in charge, I can't see us developing internationally and him handling the big corporates.
> 
> He just not a leader or a statesman for me.


lol cant take him seriously either tbh










:lol:


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

CatSh¡tTray said:


> View attachment 170150


lol wtf


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Carbon-12 said:


> Labour.
> 
> - Reduce university fees to £6000 an year.
> 
> ...


UKIP want to scrap tax on minimum wage, this would be better than £8 an hour by 2017


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

OP can you add a poll? Would be interesting to see.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Foreign aid makes up less that 2% of government spending which works out for the average person on 25k a year- £50 of their tax. The majority of people in this country have food and a roof over their head, whereas in Africa there are 10's of thousands of people dying *every week* from water-related diseases.

I don't think foreign aid should be lowered at all, buy hey, maybe I'm a hippy.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

haza1234 said:


> UKIP want to scrap tax on minimum wage, this would be better than £8 an hour by 2017


Oh yeah that was one of Labours idea idea as well. They said that people who work for minimum wage wouldn't have to pay any tax unless then work more than 30 hours.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Robbie789 said:


> Foreign aid makes up less that 2% of government spending which works out for the average person on 25k a year- £50 of their tax. The majority of people in this country have food and a roof over their head, whereas in Africa there are 10's of thousands of people dying *every week* from water-related diseases.
> 
> I don't think foreign aid should be lowered at all, buy hey, maybe I'm a hippy.


The thing with foreign aid is, does any of it actually make a difference? I've been seeing pictures of kids starving in Africa for 30 years, and it seems it's worse now than ever before.

If the money just goes to corrupt politicians and big business, is there any point in paying it. The government are talking about cutting defence spending to below 2%, to me that's madness. Those Russians be crazy.


----------



## smoggy2011 (May 22, 2011)

I wont be voting they chat so much crap the majority of the time!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Robbie789 said:


> Foreign aid makes up less that 2% of government spending which works out for the average person on 25k a year- £50 of their tax. The majority of people in this country have food and a roof over their head, whereas in Africa there are 10's of thousands of people dying *every week* from water-related diseases.
> 
> I don't think foreign aid should be lowered at all, buy hey, maybe I'm a hippy.


See this is what what I don't get. The government pay aid to Africa etc and then you have all the money from different charities each year and still not a difference. They get probably a fair few million maybe even a billion in free money. I think it's cuz western people who have everything so easy can't get over that people can still live in close tribes as hunter gatherers. There is no need what so ever for there to be starvation in a place with that many animals.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Voting for UKIP is like shutting the barn door after the horse has bolted, too little too late. But I suppose it's better than nothing.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> The thing with foreign aid is, does any of it actually make a difference? I've been seeing pictures of kids starving in Africa for 30 years, and it seems it's worse now than ever before.
> 
> If the money just goes to corrupt politicians and big business, is there any point in paying it. The government are talking about cutting defence spending to below 2%, to me that's madness. Those Russians be crazy.


Yes, the Russians are just waiting until we drop our guard so they can invade us and take over(that's sarcasm), you silly sausage.


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

Thinking about UKIP but most of their campaign leaflets are utter ****e, look like something I made on powerpoint in year 7, and my current conservative MP is a decent bloke. Also afraid of labour getting in if UKIP splits the conservative vote. Gonna go meet the UKIP candidate then decide


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

EpicSquats said:


> Yes, the Russians are just waiting until we drop our guard so they can invade us and take over(that's sarcasm), you silly sausage.


Ha ha. The irony. The use of the term 'Those Russians be crazy' was meant to be light hearted, obviously I didn't make that clear enough for you. I will draw a diagram and put a smiley face on it for you next time bud. I don't actually believe they are going to send there 50 year old bombers over to re-run the blitz. Lol.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Voting for UKIP is like shutting the barn door after the horse has bolted, too little too late. But I suppose it's better than nothing.


You can alway go out and fetch the horse back tho mate


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

MR RIGSBY said:


> The thing with foreign aid is, does any of it actually make a difference? I've been seeing pictures of kids starving in Africa for 30 years, and it seems it's worse now than ever before.
> 
> If the money just goes to corrupt politicians and big business, is there any point in paying it. The government are talking about cutting defence spending to below 2%, to me that's madness. Those Russians be crazy.


The aid needs to be distributed better. The problem is that thea id often falls into the hands of criminals who then try and sell the food and water at huge prices.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> Labour.
> 
> - Reduce university fees to £6000 an year.
> 
> ...


He dosnt stop per se...he says halt it for a couple of years and then reinforce some boundaries which I think is fair..so those voting ukip based on stop immigrants coming in...are not listening.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes said:


> I'm surprised at how many people are voting for UKIP, you only need to look at the homophobic, racist, sexist remarks lots of the candidates have made to see how **** the whole party really is.


Lots of candidates? Like who and what?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> Labour.
> 
> - Reduce university fees to £6000 an year.
> 
> ...


America seem to be doing ok to me mate.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> America seem to be doing ok to me mate.


Ya that's was the point that I tried to make with the last bit of the post...


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> Ya that's was the point that I tried to make with the last bit of the post...


Lol sorry I thought we were going into an American health system etc debate  .

Where's the line of when slaves built America crossed?


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Ukip for a few reason.

low paid mass unskilled eu immigration has done nothing but lower the living wage and price young people out of the job market, not against immigration at all but it needs to be controlled which it isnt at the minute.

Foreign aid needs to be cut im sorry but india dont need our money, weve been sending billions to africa since the 80s has anything changed?

i dont agree with every one been able to go to university only to come away with nonsense degrees and a sense of entitlement that they should walk into a job just because they have been to university skills and trades need to be promoted more at schools than a degree in arts or some over bolloxs were a job doesnt exsist and that comes back to mass eu immigration if there wasnt a mass influx of unneeded trade workers from poor states in euprope then trades would be more appealing than going to university to to55 it off for 3 years and come away with a nonsense degree


----------



## li23 (Nov 22, 2014)

sen said:


> Ukip for me. Need to stop foreign aid. It's obviously not working. The money is probably spent on weapons! And when you're waiting 4+ hours in a&e just to see a doctor, we could put the money towards the nhs.
> 
> If you could pick all the best bits from the parties, that'd be ideal but they all want things you agree with and also you don't.


Very good point. Foreign aid is only a small percentage but when we are sending it to places like India, who have the worlds 10th largest economy!!!! seems pointless and if that money could get even just 1 extra nurse/teacher/police officer, no matter which part of the world they are from, then for me thats a step in the right direction


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Voting labour ...tactical vote to try keep the seperatists(snp) out.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Voting Green Party because climate change is important to me and they seem to be the only ones bothered about it, however I don't like a lot of there socialist views but I doubt they would get enough seats to push that to hard. I just want more environmentalist seats in parliament to influence the other parties.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks like UKIP are kicking major ass on this forum!

Don't let us down Nigel and give in to those Zionist banker scum or we will have to clean house ourselves.


----------

